# Newcons and high resolutions



## anton (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi there.

I'm using a Radeon 5770. I just followed the instructions regarding Newcons from here, and I must say it feels nice to have a framebuffer at last. However, although I use a 27" 2560x1440 monitor, the maximum resolution I can get is the 1024x768 one, both in the console and in X.Org. I've tried feeding X with manually entered modelines in xorg.conf, to no avail.

Has anyone managed to fiddle with higher resolutions in Newcons?


----------

